# Writers? Need Help for This Weekend



## HeartCartography (Mar 23, 2015)

I am looking for advice from other Writers. I am compiling a portfolio this weekend with copy to apply for a writing project. 

They have not specified what kind of samples they would like included. Which works do you include in your portfolio for such situations?

This would be in the business world, which I am less familiar writing for. What are the needs of Corporations or businesses for writing?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Examples of business needs for writing. 

- Online content
- Corporate procedure manuals
- Vision statements
- Advertorials
- Publicity releases
- Magazine articles relevant to the industry

What business is it for? What do you know about their industry, their company and how they routinely communicate with their clients? Do they have an online presence, do they produce educational literature for their product, are they a highly regulated or procedural based organistion? Are they a people centric organisation? 

Best bet is to research the company, it's competitors and get a basic understanding of their industry. Then submit pieces which fit what the company routinely puts out and communicates as well as covering the more boring things like procedure or training manuals. I wrote a company manual on job searching as one of my jobs which reflected the content of one of their training programs that they delivered to the general public. It was used as course material. 

As a starter I would write.....

- An article about one of their products, after I'd researched it, geared towards their likely target market. If they are not for profit for example, I would write an article about their main cause appealing to either educating the general populace or calling for donations. 
- An example of a corporate training manual. Choose any generic training topic you like, and demonstrate your ability to break the subject down into easily followable steps as well as paying attention to layout, and readability. 
- An example of client correspondence such as a proforma letter.
- A general article about one of the hot topics currently affecting their industry to demonstrate you have some knowledge of their business challenges.


----------



## HeartCartography (Mar 23, 2015)

So helpful! @InSolitude 

Many thanks.

It is an Employer that has many companies under it's umbrella and I do not know yet, which are in need of my services. I still think I can employ what you said.

Regarding layouts for manuals, may I ask if you use a Word type program? I have only produced one manual, and simply did it with Word. Is there a better method that I should be aware of.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I just used word. Usual formatting of any word processor will be sufficient.


----------



## HeartCartography (Mar 23, 2015)

InSolitude said:


> I just used word. Usual formatting of any word processor will be sufficient.


Phew! Thanks @InSolitude. My fingers are flying over the keys...


----------

